# New Pasture & New Pasture Buddies!



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Awww Hes so cute! Love his markings! 

Congrats on being apparently pregnant! LOL


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Very beautiful paint horse! The black with the face markings is a doll. Congrats on the baby


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

He is pretty!! And VA is gorgeous! I love seeing pics from there! Congrats on the baby!


----------



## IcelandicHorseLuver (Oct 11, 2010)

awww! your horse is such a beauty!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone. We're thrilled about the baby, took us 5 years, but it's so worth the waiting! 

Sundance has settled in SO well. We stopped by to bring him some snacks and feed. He was nickering at us, which is the first time he's ever nickered for us! It was the most wonderful feeling!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I need to come visit you guys! He's so gorgeous, I'm like 45 minutes north of Richmond.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He certainly looks happy! Congrats on the baby


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

RoCru said:


>


love this pic, hes like save me haha


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Hehe, he soon found out that Baby, the donkey, is the boss there. That is who he was wanting saved from. Ha!


----------



## xan2303 (Jul 14, 2010)

sooooo cute he is soooo gorgeous!!!!!! congrats on the baby


----------

